# what dates are the banks open over the festive season??



## indebtedgal (22 Dec 2008)

Anybody???


----------



## Brussels (22 Dec 2008)

Banks are closed half day 24th, all 25th,26th and 29th. and again Thursday 1st January


----------



## TarfHead (22 Dec 2008)

Regardless of the day of the week that Christmas and New Year's Day fall on, the banks are only ever open for 2 days between Christmas Day and New Year's Day.


----------



## Niamhy F (22 Dec 2008)

Work in Halifax and were open on the 29th December from 9-5 unfortuntely


----------



## indebtedgal (22 Dec 2008)

i'm just wondering in terms of standing orders ets that usually come out on a friday what day will they now come out?


----------



## Niamhy F (22 Dec 2008)

It depends on the bank and the day that it falls on. they will either take the standing order on the working day before the friday or the following tuesday as far as i know


----------



## TarfHead (22 Dec 2008)

Niamhy F said:


> Work in Halifax and were open on the 29th December from 9-5 unfortuntely


 
My bad 
I have an out-dated understadning of what 'banks' can mean.



> i'm just wondering in terms of standing orders ets that usually come out on a friday what day will they now come out?


 
In BoI, a standing order scheduled for Friday 26 Dec should come out of your account on Tue 30 Dec. I'm 99% sure that it would not come out earlier.


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Dec 2008)

I would have thought that they could not take money out of your account earlier than the date it is due.


----------



## GeneralZod (24 Dec 2008)

Niamhy F said:


> Work in Halifax and were open on the 29th December from 9-5 unfortuntely



Great, think I'll nip down there on the 29th to open a fixed term account before the rates drop.


----------



## Simeon (28 Dec 2008)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## bond-007 (28 Dec 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> I would have thought that they could not take money out of your account earlier than the date it is due.


Tell postbank that.

DD or SO falls on a closed day they take it the last open day before the due date.

Also why do the banks get an extra day off?


----------



## catzy (29 Dec 2008)

just wondering If i lodged a cheque into my account (which is boi) on fri the 19th,does that mean it will clear on the 30th of dec?(are the banks open the 30th of dec)
and also if there was a direct debit meant 2 go into my account on the 25th,will it go through on the 30th instead now?
why cant banks clarify this on there websites for us?


----------



## TarfHead (30 Dec 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Tell postbank that.
> 
> DD or SO falls on a closed day they take it the last open day before the due date.



Not true for BoI SOs.



bond-007 said:


> Also why do the banks get an extra day off?



cos it's a *bank* holiday, not a public holiday


----------



## TarfHead (30 Dec 2008)

catzy said:


> why cant banks clarify this on there websites for us?



A call centre agent should be able to clarify it for you.

Assuming you lodge a non-BoI cheque on Friday 19th, it hits the payer account on Tue 23rd. The payer Bank then have a couple of days within which they can return it unpaid, say 23/24/30. I'd say it should have cleared by tomorrow.


----------



## D8Lady (30 Dec 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> i'm just wondering in terms of standing orders ets that usually come out on a friday what day will they now come out?



My salary SO normally comes out of my business account on the 27th of the month. Phoned the bank today who said that it only came out today. 

I'm nearly at my overdraft limit on my personal acount, it'll take a few days for the money to hit this account. (Both are BOI accounts). No sales shopping for me.

I would have thought all of this was automated, what with them computers an' all.


----------



## mathepac (30 Dec 2008)

D8Lady said:


> ...
> I would have thought all of this was automated, what with them computers an' all.


In an effort to economise the banks switched off "them computers an' all"  over the Christmas and saved €0.36 off their ESB bill.


----------



## Sylvester3 (31 Dec 2008)

D8Lady said:


> My salary SO normally comes out of my business account on the 27th of the month. Phoned the bank today who said that it only came out today.
> 
> I'm nearly at my overdraft limit on my personal acount, it'll take a few days for the money to hit this account. (Both are BOI accounts). No sales shopping for me.
> 
> I would have thought all of this was automated, what with them computers an' all.



All the jobs I've had (all three of them - 2 UK and this here Irish one) have paid me a week early at christmas. I assume this is to avoid problems exactly like this, so I'm surprised to see that some companies don't mind giving their employees grief.


----------



## D8Lady (31 Dec 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> so I'm surprised to see that some companies don't mind giving their employees grief.



I'll have a stern word with myself - am self employed


----------

